# Introducing Baby and Golden



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can honestly say I am not worried- my dogs are all socialized, good natured, well adjusted, and used to sharing me. However, I am curious as to what peoples experiences- good, bad, etc with bringing home a baby!

We plan to get the dogs used to the baby stuff, such as taking walks nicely with me with a stroller (not worried, they pretty much all have perfect leash manners, and can walk next to shopping carts and wheelchairs I push). 

I will still be the primary care taker of most of the dogs, but of course daddy is going to help when and where needed (including baby sitting so I can still do my dog walks, as that's my me time and my way of keeping fit, too). 

Pictures especially welcome  Here's Rigby... he thinks it's for him!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Daddy will need to step up at first. It's hard to describe how weird your hormones make you feel in the very beginning. You think you are protective of your dogs? Wait till little Hobart gets here. (I'm not sure why but we always called our babies Hobart till they were born.)

The pups will be curious, and maybe a bit envious but it will work out. Are you staying in the same apartment as now?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont have any advice since havent had any kids but wanted to say that Epic is just to cute in the stroller.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Myself (years ago) and my two daughter who have had babies and goldens have had no problems. Make sure to give the dogs some one on one time if you can. Let them see and sniff the baby. They will love him and be protective. My grandsons and their goldens love each other dearly and are best friends.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We live in a house - three bedroom, with a large yard.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a funny picture of Rigby! When I was a little girl I used to put my brother's old baby clothes on our cats and take them for a ride in his old buggy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You will be fine. The dogs will adapt and love Hobart.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rigby won't care as long as he still gets to sleep in the bed. And he will! LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky met his first crawling baby when he was a little over a year old. My step-daughter was visiting and stayed at our house. They came in late, and I woke up to find her and her husband watching the child crawling over Lucky's back, toppling over his head and yanking on his fur. I removed the baby from Lucky (who honestly looked like he loved it). 

Stuff like that just scares me silly.... 

So he passed the baby test and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't plan to allow that until I feel extremely sure! I know Rigby wouldn't like that. But that's what tall beds and baby gates a Whippet can jump and a baby cannot are for! That and supervision!


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

When my older son was born my hubby brought home the first blanket he was wrapped in for the dog to smell. The dog didn't pay a bit of attention until my son came home. I greeted the dog first, then DH brought Erik in to meet the dog. The dog sniffed Erik for a while, then when we went into the other room he ran over to the blanket and sniffed it for a good half hour. The dog never showed any jealousy about the baby coming home. He would sit & lick my feet when I nursed the baby.

I will also say that no matter how good a dog is with kids, watch them like a hawk. We never thought our old dog would do anything - he was a complete mush baby. But one night when my son was crawling, he startled the sleeping dog & the dog nipped him. It was a complete reactionary thing on the dog's part and it wasn't in the least bit aggressive, but I was still shocked that it happened. It really taught me how unpredictable a combination young children & pets can be.

There was also a really tragic case here a month or two ago. A family's husky killed their 5 day old baby. There were not a lot of details in the paper, but they did say the dog had no history of aggression and they ruled it an accident. The baby was in it's crib when it happened and they think the dog was trying to play with the baby. I can imagine a playful dog jumping up there to "play" with the baby, or even a very protective dog trying to "take care" of a crying baby. Unfortunately a dog with good intentions can harm a tiny baby.

I hope I didn't sound too dire in my post, I think most times good natured dogs & babies have no problems peacefully coexisting - and eventually they'll be the best of friends. Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, I would never EVER leave them unsupervised, or let the dogs in the room alone w/the sleeping baby. Always good advice!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The one surprise I had when I had my first, was the first week I had two people come and get a look at the new baby. As they peered over the pack 'n play that my daughter was sleeping in, my female GSD went after one of the women and had her cornered - I guess to protect the baby. Of course that started the other two dogs barking and growling. 

We had just rescued Nikki about six weeks earlier from a very neglectful situation, so I am not sure what was going on in her head that day. We never had a problem with her again. Of course that woman has never visited us again!


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

*Here's an article to read....*

http://www.dogscouts1.com/Dogs_and_new_baby.html

And there are plenty more at Yahoo. When I first got Bella I was taking care of my granddaughter who was 9 mo old. I was not sure how that was going to work as the baby was crawling and Bella was exploring. So I watched them both like a hawk. I never took my eyes off of them and I still don't. Now Bella towers over Ava who is almost 3. Ava has a baby sister now and Bella likes to give kisses. So now I am watching 2 little ones and big Bella. Its exhausting especially because Bella can knock Ava over with a swipe of her tail. I have always thought that if Bella hurt one of my grands even once, she would have to go. I have been very very lucky. So far.


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

We just had a baby in August and haven't had any problems with the baby and dogs mixing. Brandi actually has assumed a motherly role whenever she's around him. I've caught her licking him as if she were cleaning a puppy. Any time the babys in the swing, she lays either under it or beside it. When I'm carrying the baby around, she follows and when the baby is crying she becomes extremely protective and actually will stay between my 2yr old twins and the baby until I can get to him. She's never been aggressive. Pumba acts as if the baby doesn't exsist. 
Obviously never leave them unattended. But keep your camera at the ready because you can catch some pretty cute reactions!

My parents have a 11mo lab who will lay in the floor and let my twins crawl all over him. He's just started letting them straddle him like a horse!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I have no experience of owning a dog before kids, but I do have 2 kids and I know you will be very tired for the first little while after baby is born.
My 1 suggestion is to get your DH or another family member to walk or run the dogs every day for at least 2 weeks. You will need that time to recover so you don't want to over do it.

Everyone knows never to leave a dog alone with baby. If you do this you will be fine. And don't over react if the dogs go near baby or lick baby. If you give the dogs a negative reaction they will feed off of this and possibly end up not liking the baby. If you don't want the dogs to touch baby avoid all situations where you might have to punish the dogs for licking the baby or any other behaviour you might not like.
The baby and the dogs together should always be a positive experience.

You might also want to give them some new chew toys while you are feeding the baby. They might get jealous of all the time you spend with baby so a new toy will keep them busy, and only give them this toy during feeding times and then take it away when you are done.

These are all the things I did with my son when my daughter was born, lol
But I know a dog is like another child so I hope these suggestions are helpful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's my grandson with his golden:


----------

